# Can you use employee discount while on LOA?



## pixipatrin (Feb 2, 2020)

Hours are really low at the moment at my store, and my husband has been pestering me to go on a vacation so I'm taking a 3 week-ish LOA. I may be in town for some portion, are you able to use employee discount during that time (say I needed groceries before take-off?) or do you come out Target's computer completely during a leave?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 2, 2020)

pixipatrin said:


> Hours are really low at the moment at my store, and my husband has been pestering me to go on a vacation so I'm taking a 3 week-ish LOA. I may be in town for some portion, are you able to use employee discount during that time (say I needed groceries before take-off?) or do you come out Target's computer completely during a leave?


Yes, you can. Works like normal.


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Feb 8, 2020)

Yep! If I ever call it a career I am going to take an LOA to extend my discount hahaha.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 8, 2020)

JuicedSoftball1 said:


> Yep! If I ever call it a career I am going to take an LOA to extend my discount hahaha.


9 months for personal, 1 year for EDU. your HR/leave and disability must approve.


----------



## Bullette (Feb 9, 2020)

I've known people who have done this before. May be stricter rules now.


----------



## pixipatrin (Feb 11, 2020)

Only going to be on leave about 2 weeks


----------



## NKG (Feb 11, 2020)

Unless your termiated or decide to quit, your discount will always work.


----------

